# Took my smell washer apart, not sure if its draining



## kvmommy (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a whirlpool Cabrio washing machine. I was having problems with it smelling awful. A combo of vomit, sewer, dog like smell. All my clothes reek. But I also have another washing machine drain pipe upstairs that sits open. It never smelled and suddenly it was producing the most rank odor like something died, so I duct taped it. 

In the washer I tried bleach over and over. Baking soda and Vinegar. Affresh. Everything. I called a plumber who referred me to roto-rooter and said its probably a clogged drain. He said its probably a dry p-trap from not using the basement sinks and toilet. And then he gave me an enzyme cleaner. I poured it down the sink and toilet. Also ran water, well the upstairs drain pipe doesn't smell much anymore. (i'm thinking dry p-trap). But the washer still stinks. 

I decided to take it apart and open the filter. The filter is coated in this grayish green film that smells horrible when you put hot water on it but not really the same smell as the clothes. I poured the enzymes in there and soaked the filter top in the enzyme. (which did absolutely nothing and I think I spent $50 on crap, oh and I let it sit for about 18 hours) So then I bleached and scrubbed it. I ran the washer without the tub on drain. It drains almost to the bottom then the water bubbles back out. I'm guessing its the nasty drain water that is causing it all to smell. Is it normal for a washer to have an inch or two of water not to drain out and to bubble back in? If so...what could be causing it to smell. Could it be clogged vent pipe or the washer.


----------



## kvmommy (Nov 28, 2010)

*video if that helps!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysy-m-iE1Qw


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just off the top of my head my guess would be maybe the drain hose is too high or the drain is not totally clogged but clogged bad enough that water is staying in the drain hose and running back in because there is no pressure after the pump stops to over come the partial clog. JMHO

One more thought, could be the drain hose may have a kink in it causing the same thing.


----------



## kvmommy (Nov 28, 2010)

*Too high?*

The drain hose doesn't have a kink. Maybe its too high. The house drain pipe's top is about 6 inches above my washer. I always thought that seemed high but I have never noticed what its like in my other houses. I'm looking at images and it looks way too high.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just checked and the code for drain height is 36-42 inches from the floor, also does your drain have a "P" trap? Is the drain pipe a minimum of 1 1/2 inch in diameter. "P" trap should be about 18 inches from the floor.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

kvmommy said:


> The drain hose doesn't have a kink. Maybe its too high. The house drain pipe's top is about 6 inches above my washer. I always thought that seemed high but I have never noticed what its like in my other houses. I'm looking at images and it looks way too high.


i belive the drain hose should be the same height as the tub height , at least that is the way i set those up, never a problum


----------



## kvmommy (Nov 28, 2010)

Its definitely above 41 inches...and I don't see a p trap. It goes to my sink a few feet away, I think. The sink does have a p trapp


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

del schisler said:


> i belive the drain hose should be the same height as the tub height , at least that is the way i set those up, never a problum


That was my personal thoughts also.


----------



## kvmommy (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I took my dremel out...and I hope that fixes it. Thanks guys! I'll let you know.


----------



## kvmommy (Nov 28, 2010)

It didn't work. Seems to be suctioning a little better but the same amount ends up bubbling back down when it stops.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only thing I can think of now is a restriction in the pipe causing water to remain in the hose which trickles back down. You can go to the hardware store and get one of the drain clearing tools in the picture below, screw onto a water hose, stick into the drain pipe, turn the water on and it will clear the pipe if it is stopped up.

The way it works is when you turn the water on, the rubber deal swells out tight to the sides of the pipe until a certain pressure is reached, then the water comes out the end into the pipe and forces the clog on down the pipe. Just beware of putting the tool before a p or j trap, it can blow them off flooding things so be sure to insert the tool after any compression fittings in the pipe. Just a heads up.

One more thought, have you tried running just water through the washer to see if that had a smell to it?


----------

